# The Minack



## Yetman (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey all

Following on from Bosky's thread I thought, hey, the Minack sounds a great place to go with the mrs, we'll go there then tour the rest of cornwall for a few days.

Check the Minack, tix available for 'Just So' on the Thurs and Friday - excellent!

So I book the camping, the time off work, tell the mrs to sort her stuff out for that weekend, check the site - front page says there's still tix, excellent......confirm it all, then go to book and there's a big SOLD OUT for the whole fecking WEEK  

So, firstly, can you sneak in/watch from the atop a cliff? 

Secondly, what else can I do now we're all ready to go? Is there anything similar I can take my lady to in the area? I'm well gutted about this 

Cheers!


----------



## Yetman (Jul 12, 2006)

HAHA!!! Got tickets!! 

Back of the net moiii saan!

Still interested in any other stuff to do in the area though


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 12, 2006)

Lafrowda Day over St.Just. Local bands, beer, processions that sort of thing  I'll be there.

You can often pick up returns for the Minack if you hang around the box office just before the show starts.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 12, 2006)

procession

Thats how you spell it! Bastard had me thinking for ages t'other day, cheers! 

Oh, cheers for the linky mate, but its the first week in August I'm going - that looks pretty good as well.


----------



## madzone (Jul 12, 2006)

Ukulele Orchestra of GB are playing in Falmouth on 2nd


----------



## nightowl (Jul 12, 2006)

Yetman said:
			
		

> So, firstly, can you sneak in/watch from the atop a cliff?



don't think u can. it's fairly steep from the end of the car park and you'd have to get past the ticket check to have any decent sort of view. it's worth a visit even when there's nothing on though. good site for fishing too


----------



## madzone (Jul 12, 2006)

nightowl said:
			
		

> don't think u can. it's fairly steep from the end of the car park and you'd have to get past the ticket check to have any decent sort of view. it's worth a visit even when there's nothing on though. good site for fishing too


You used to be able to climb up the cliff path from the beach but you'd end up on the stage


----------



## Yetman (Jul 13, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Ukulele Orchestra of GB are playing in Falmouth on 2nd



aha! Nice one! Might well be up for that!


----------



## nightowl (Jul 13, 2006)

if you're heading towards newquay this might be interesting

http://www.ripcurlboardmasters.com/home.php


----------



## Yetman (Jul 13, 2006)

nightowl said:
			
		

> if you're heading towards newquay this might be interesting
> 
> http://www.ripcurlboardmasters.com/home.php



Already got tix to that 

Cheers tho


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.afterdarkmedia.net/247/

bit lax on updating but even some of the listings in June will have stuff for August PM me an address and I'll post you a latest July/Aug copy or jus find one in a shop when you get down here.

And this'en too

http://www.stranger-mag.com/index.aspx


----------



## Yetman (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice one for the links Bosky I've had a mooch round the sites, I'll pick a mag up when I get there and take it from there, cheers


----------



## Fruitloop (Jul 14, 2006)

The Tate in St Ives is alwasy worth a wander, and Mousehole in Penzance is nice too, some great pubs and stuff. 

Don't go to Land's End, go round the corner to Sennen and walk up the hill - you get a better view of the end of the country, there's no crappy theme park but there is a fantastic pub with nice food, the Old Success.

Cornwall is ace


----------



## Fruitloop (Jul 14, 2006)

Forgot to add - the Lizard peninsula is cool as well.


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 29, 2006)

I've sat in the Minack, relaxing on a hot day, when nothing was on.

(those stone steps are surprisingly comfortable, considering...)

And I've got to go back one day and watch an evening performance I reckon.


----------



## lemontop (Jul 30, 2006)

I went to the Minack last week in the afternoon when nothing was on just to have a look around and loved it. There's a really beautiful beach just near there that I would have loved to spend some time at. Think it's called Porthcurno bay? I got lots of good ideas for places to go from people on here. Check this thread out.

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=170349


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 2, 2006)

I was just recalling a visit to the Minack the other day, wicked place isn't it ? I saw Romeo & Juliet there on a school trip.


----------



## dolly's gal (Aug 4, 2006)

i saw my friend in a play at the minack last summer.

shite isn't it? well overrated!  











not really. tis fucking amazing


----------



## Yetman (Aug 10, 2006)

A few pics from Cornwall

The Minack











Porthcorno Beach





Sennen Beach





Nice one for the info everyone


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 11, 2006)

cool photos


----------



## keithy (Aug 13, 2006)

Can't wait to get back to Cornwall nowwww


----------

